# All pork summer sausage?



## 1967robg (Feb 5, 2016)

I picked up four picnic shoulders @ $.99 a lb to make sausage. My daughters are going to help and put in a order for garlic summer sausage. I've haven't made SS yet. I priced beef to add to the mix and decided all pork was the way we're going(way to expensive). I'm sure it will be fine but I'm curious if any of you have done it and how did it turn out?


----------



## boykjo (Feb 5, 2016)

It will turn out fine.. It will be like a pork roll AKA taylor ham. I suggest you skip the summer sausage recipe and use a recipe for pork roll.. here's one that cougar did...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109714/jersey-pork-roll-taylors-ham-with-pics

Joe


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Joe! Now I have to try and find encapsulated citric acid locally, any substitutes that can be used? I have everything else.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 5, 2016)

You can use some saco cultured buttermilk found at you local food store. Its located in the baking isle. It will give little tang but not like eca... I would use that if your in a pinch....













buttermilk.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Feb 5, 2016


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2016)

1967RobG said:


> Thanks Joe! Now I have to try and find encapsulated citric acid locally, any substitutes that can be used? I have everything else.


If you have a TSC store close, or even Bass Pro. I bought at my local TSC, but BassPro also has it... at least in my area.


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 6, 2016)

TSC we have around here . I'll check,thanks!


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 6, 2016)

I ended up picking up some beef this morning and some butter milk culture. As always I appreciate the help everyone


----------



## lathechips (Feb 6, 2016)

How much buttermilk powder per pound & do you use it with or without dry milk?


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 6, 2016)

lathechips said:


> How much buttermilk powder per pound & do you use it with or without dry milk?


Good question, I have never used the butter milk powder so I can't comment but I can tell you I use less NFDM than most recipes call for without problems. The first few batches I made were without NFDM because I always forgot to get it. The sausage was crumbly but tasted fine


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 6, 2016)

Lathechips,I saw on another site someone recommended 3/4 to 1 cup per 5lbs. I used 12oz in 18lbs of meat


----------



## lathechips (Feb 6, 2016)

Is that just NFDM or just buttermilk instead or both or a combo of both?


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 6, 2016)

I just used the butter milk powder. Seemed nice and sticky after it rested in the fridge before a final mix by hand then stuffed the casings. I'm going to smoke them tomorrow


----------

